# If Rashard Lewis Doesn't sign...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Would Dallas do this trade???


Mavericks Get:
Allan Houston

Knicks Get:
Nick Van Exel
Even Eschmeyer

Mavericks:
C-Raef Lafrentz
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Michael Finley
SG-Allan Houston
PG-Steve Nash

talk about a potent offense.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Even though Cuban likes to spend, there is now way I see him taking on Allan Houston's contract, even if it would only cost him Evan Eschmeyer, let alone NVE.


----------

